# 6-Tube 2040 vs 1745 vs 1842



## Kodiak351

Howdy. Working on my locust slingshot, and I have decided to make it a 6-tube setup instead of the theratube gold I had originally intended.

So...I would like to be able propel a .50 caliber lead (or 1/2" steel) at least 200fps. Assuming I am relatively strong, which tubing set, (2040, 1842, or 1745) at about a 35-40" draw do you think would be able to do this best? Thanks!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Whoah... triple 2040 bands per side? That sounds like an epic pull.

I think double 1842 would be enough to propel it, but I'm not a speed, or lead dude.

Has anyone done triple 2040 bands before? What were they like?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Any one of those three tubes should do the job. 1745 will be most powerful, followed by 1842 and 2040. At 70, I am not as stong as I used to be and I was able to get over 200 fps with .50 lead and 4 tubes using both 1842 and 1745. 2040 clocked low 190s, so six tubes should easily exceed 200 fps. Just as a SWAG, a strong young fellow should be able to get close to 250 fps with .40 lead and six tube 1745.


----------



## Hrawk

Double 1745's at a maxed out draw length should easily achieve your goals.

Just remember, you achieve the peak power at maximum elongation at the cost of reduced band life. Buy hey, 1745 is cheap and the band sets are quick to make.


----------



## August West

Go ahead and build it, then let me know how quick you switch to TBG. I get 210 with a nice easy draw with a 1/2" lead, no problem, and even easier with latex. Tanglefest is what you should name the slingshot you are building. Just kidding bro you may love it, at any rate let us know what you do and how it works.


----------



## August West

As a side note, more rubber and more draw weight at the same draw length does not always equate to more velocity.I would bet that triple 20/40 would be your best bet for max velocity with .50 lead but maybe not even with 20/40s. don't think you will get much change from doubles tbh.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Here's some fun I was having with SINGLE 2040 tubes with 9.5mm steel and 10mm lead. It illustrates (no where near as much as Thorsten does) how draw affects ammo speed. It's not amazing, but it's what you fellas call "hunging power" with 10mm lead, from single 2040 tubes, drawn out to butterfly.


----------



## August West

Pretty sure that would be "hunting" power. LOL


----------



## Henry the Hermit

August West said:


> Go ahead and build it, then let me know how quick you switch to TBG. I get 210 with a nice easy draw with a 1/2" lead, no problem, and even easier with latex. Tanglefest is what you should name the slingshot you are building. Just kidding bro you may love it, at any rate let us know what you do and how it works.


Auguat is right if it's pure performance you want. I was only ever able to generate just under 20 lb/ft with tubes and top velocity of 399.7 fps with Dankung rubber. I have shot 432 fps and almost 27 lb/ft with TBG. The tubes do last longer, though and stronger shooters should be able to increase my numbers by quite a bit.


----------



## Charles

Bun, that was a very nice video ... what fun!!! Your chuckles really made it entertaining.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial

@ ABG-even cans deserve to be humanely killed, that poor can almost entirely bled out before the kill shot. nice shooting video anyways . :thumbsup: i never knew quail eggs were canned .

@kodiak- if you can pull that many bands and still get an accurate shot off, power to you . id like to see a vid of you pulling all three sizes in 6 tube set ups .


----------



## All Buns Glazing

That video of course, was not to say you should use single 2040 for hunting, just to illustrate that you don't need to be pulling a truck up a staircase to get any speed, even out of lead. Henry is the king for tube research here, IMO so check out his tube testing thread. (sorry, on my phone, can't link it)


----------



## PorkChopSling

Hey Buns nice shooting, your amusement is very infectious, now I got to go shoot the coconut.


----------



## Kodiak351

Howdy. I don't know if it would have been more appropriate to start a new topic, but this question is sort of an add-on to the original. I just found out about the Theratube Tan 1.6 ID x 3.2 OD tubing. In your opinion, could 6 tubes of this outperform 2040 or 1745, shooting 1/2" steel or .50cal lead, at least in terms of achieving similar velocity with less draw weight? Another side question, is smaller diameter tubing more or less affected by cold temperatures? I have so many questions!

(Happy Find: Came across a bunch of leather;several old workboots, leather straps, and one big leather pad. Enough leather for at least 100 pouches! I don't know what I'm going to do with it all, I don't even have a punch!)


----------



## Dayhiker

I don't have a chrony or anything, but I have tried 6-strand Thera tan and I don't think it will do the job.


----------



## M.J

Theratube tan isn't comparable to Chinese tube. It's much weaker.


----------



## August West

Kodiak,

what is your ultimate goal? There is so much information out there and most things have already been tried a time or 12 that whatever you are trying to do someone has probably already sussed out. Not to say that there is not always things to learn but I honestly believe with the band material that is currently availble the best combos have already been found. If you look through this forum and others, including UK and Chinese forums, there is a reason no one shoots 6 tube slingshots.


----------



## DaveSteve

One reason that no one shoots 6 tubes is because it's easy to make up a 4 strand set or a 8 strand set just by looping it.

If you can attach six tubes safely, I don't see reason not to try it.


----------

